# Baton down the hatches!!!



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Baton down the hatches!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Gallery Night should be interesting ........................


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

It is rolling through the southwest side of town now!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It was pretty wicked here in Baldwin county. Lightening was every where !


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Lady!!

I can hear the thunder, it's getting closer!! Severe line moving 30kts.

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Storming in Milton now. Anybody east has a few minutes. Pretty rough right now. Super strong wind when it got here now tons of lightning

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Milton the lightning capital of the world!!11!


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

It just hit crestview about the time I let the dog in


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pier-Dude said:


> Milton the lightning capital of the world!!11!


Na! That's in Tampa.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Was just a poot here in Orange Beach. Guess we got lucky.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

We needed the rain on the west side. I guess we are going to get more before the week end is over.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Not getting any better. Get out the life rafts.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

In Mary Esther is regular rain and not a gully washer like a month or so ago. The grass is loving this much needed rain.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

:shifty:


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I always get nervous when the big storms come from the south. Hopefully we'll miss the worst weather.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

A good day to stay in, build up a good fire and read or attend to fishing tackle.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

From Nebraska. Rain doesn't get me excited. Haw! It is cool to hear the thunder.


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Mac1528 said:


> Na! That's in Tampa.


Not to derail, but my friend and I were discussing the odds of getting struck by lightening or attacked by a shark. The odds in the U.S. were over a million to one for both. Then I thought about it, of course you're not going to get bitten by a shark in Utah, narrow the search to Florida. Turns out we lead the U.S. in both categories, so the odds are much better of either happening to us here.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

0500 Just about over in Pensacola.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice rain storm. Cold front will be next :thumbup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Na! That's in Tampa.


 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
That is a fact, Mac.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

:band:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's what's left of what we had for the last two days. Just really cold here now for the next week! That's how winter is though. Its the cycle of life.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

soggy day.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

1-23-15


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey there p-d, your turn today. Between Wed night and all day Thurs we got about 2.5 inches and its in the mid 30s this morning. Be safe!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, it's time we get a little.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

......


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey PD ... what sites do you get your radar screenshots from?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all know this thread is from July 2014, right?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

jspooney said:


> Y'all know this thread is from July 2014, right?


 He updates it when a new bad storm comes through.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

AndyS said:


> Hey PD ... what sites do you get your radar screenshots from?



http://www.weathermodule.com/stat/RegionalDoppler.aspx?zip=32561&cachetimestamp=1382835485001

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/gulf-breeze-fl/32561/weather-radar/2243213

http://www.weather.com/weather/5day/l/32563:4:US


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Family and I were at the Hoo Game Last night...made to the car with 5 minutes to Spare.
Whyme 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WHoa!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

This is our 2nd day of it, expecting 2 more they predict!








Ummm...make that 5 more days. Just watched the afternoon news.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

The Spring showers are here finally!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I added the Emergency Alert app to my smart phone. Flood, Tornado, Amber Alert type stuff.

It worked. Woke up at 2:52 am to this horrific noise from my phone. 

Severe Alert, Flash Flood Warning.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Mac1528 said:


> ....
> 
> Ummm...make that 5 more days. Just watched the afternoon news.


Dang it! I have a friend wants to come down this weekend and me take him saltwater fishing.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here she comes... Goin & a blow in!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Gonna be a rough one there if it stays together

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's here and it hung together. Dish network down, still got power. 60+ mph winds with dime size hail beating up my maters & peppers!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Hope it breaks up before it gets to the panhandle. Good luck and keep your head down till it passes. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! Hang tough mac !


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Hope it breaks up before it gets to the panhandle. Good luck and keep your head down till it passes.
> 
> somewhere in a tree


If this thing doesn't break, anyone for some Bass fishing at the Mass Sunday?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Should be post spawn fish. Bite should be good with the structure.

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Boatjob1 said:


> If this thing doesn't break, anyone for some Bass fishing at the Mass Sunday?


This stuff keeps up....and the bass will be on the pews with us!
Actually almost out of my area now...just a steady light rain. Be gone in about 30 more minutes. If it holds...hang in there. It's a wolla-pullooser!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Guess it would be here around sun up to early morning. Radar starting to turn green again now 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Should be post spawn fish. Bite should be good with the structure.
> 
> somewhere in a tree


I was talking about the Massachusetts near the pass in the Gulf.... Lololol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Boatjob1 said:


> I was talking about the Massachusetts near the pass in the Gulf.... Lololol


Yup so was I 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not me....duh!! Was a catholic for a long time and fell right into it. Anybody says mass and bingo! We're there.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well here it comes again! Starting to gather flashlights and battery powered everything!







If this holds, thus may be coming your way tomorrow!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Well here it comes again! Starting to gather flashlights and battery powered everything!
> View attachment 492609


Keep your head down, brother.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Jeff....I'm holding on!! 70-80 mph winds, blowing cars off the roadways.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, I'm watching via the news. Looks pretty rough. We were supposed to get it tomorrow, but apparently it is going to head North of us.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's the emergency stuff!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

You can't catch a break this year 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It has filled up the lakes somewhat....but this one might blow some out....just as long as it doesn't suck it up, we're OK.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Aghhh, glad the wind died, just getting the rain. Love the smells and the sound of it raining! Had a short vid...guess it won't post from my phone.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Whewwww, close call for you guys this morning! Hope everyone's OK!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

It was a good one. Got up there to find a turkey and instead found a heck of a storm. Clear now 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Y'all get ready in Pensacola we just got hammered in Seminole. No power ! Trees down and sideways rain !


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

We are gettin it now!!! at the circle mobile hwy and New Warrington.Watching the trees get whipped around sideways rain and all the other stuff to go with it.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just had a microburst blow through the Perdido Bay Golf Club area...

50 knot gusts?

Jim


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ya'll hang tight folks. Be safe!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jim t said:


> Just had a microburst blow through the Perdido Bay Golf Club area...
> 
> 50 knot gusts?
> 
> Jim


Got us too, lost an oak and a few good sized limbs.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

At home in Milton just north of the highschool. The wind is insane. Started blowing about 10 minutes ago. Stronger gusts then the last tropical storm we had. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Sheesh, I was loading a dozen 3"x7" beams into the back of my truck when this thing blew up in Warrington. At least I was already soaked with sweat when the rain hit me. Lol.


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Was just a poot here in Orange Beach. Guess we got lucky.


It kicked our a$$ here in Elberta 60+ MPH winds.


----------



## cold beers (Oct 9, 2007)

We did not get power back until 11pm last night here in Elberta. Several big trees down.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok this is getting a little old...2 tornados on the ground! Hope they blow out soon.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just broke in and told us to get ready!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You alright there Mac ?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Didn't hear anything cracking or breaking out there...will look around when it gets light. No sirens. Thank you Jesus!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad you are ok.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like another big front heading this way. Just now hitting Lafayette and heading dead East.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I just saw that on the radar! Huge! Its what came thru here last evening, but looks more intense. Careful brothers!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

You guys must be getting slammed. Safe passages to all.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

New round of stuff coming in. Heads up to you guys Friday & Saturday!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Time to get in the bunker. Stay safe.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That is some dark red 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

When? This weekend? News to me. I just checked the weather for Mobile area and it's showing clear


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Generally what they get in Texas, we'll get a couple of days later.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in Texas...if it holds you'll get it about 8-10 hrs from now!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Should be well north of us, way north. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Coming from the south and headed for Yankee land. Time to hold on again boys!!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> Coming from the south and headed for Yankee land. Time to hold on again boys!!
> View attachment 502330


I was trying to figure out what the heck you were using for forecasting. You are at ground zero in Texas, Alabama and Florida will be spared this one. Be safe.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

The forecast comes from living in Florida in my younger days, watching a wall of water or fog or spouts headed for you standing on the beach or fishing in the gulf!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ground zero first thing this morning! Time for another cup of coffee.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hang on Lester!! Here comes another 4+ inches & 60+ mph winds. Don't know where its all gonna go!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Hang on Lester!!
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about Welder?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's him!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Pier-Dude....it might be time to make "Baton down the hatches 2"
Whyme


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

http://kfmb.images.worldnow.com/images/18882103_BG4.jpg


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

And again.....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow. All I can say. Y'all have been getting pummeled 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

For the last four years we were in drought conditions. Water restrictions the last 2 years. In 3 weeks lakes are now overflowing and severe flooding has over come many cities including loss of life. I feel for those affected by these monsoons!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

New signs going up!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Think I'll get the boat ready. Oh! Not to go fishing....just in case we need to leave the house!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

OK, we had a few weeks of drying out, bring it on Bill....


----------

